# first night of my sorority being set up



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Everyone is getting along so far. Only causality is Pepsi, my yellow and blue CT is missing a few little spikes on her anal fin


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

there is bound to be some fighting while they work things out. 
Good Luck :-D


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

No blood shed so I have high hopes.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

few missing chunks is normal


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

It's going better than I expected. They are really ignoring each other unless they cross paths then they just flare. It's cute how they flare


----------

